# '09 models (pics)



## Snufkin (May 16, 2008)

They have some info on some of next years models over on bikeradar.
http://www.bikeradar.com/road/news/article/first-look-bianchi-2009-specials-range-18311
The Mono Q looks particularly interesting.


----------



## PlasticMotif (Aug 1, 2006)

Hawt. Thanks for the link.


----------



## 1bianchi (Sep 25, 2006)

*Thanks*

Nice research, love the new bikes. I'd love to have an S9 matta, just wish they'd get some forks that blended a little better with the frame.


----------



## Falldog (Aug 27, 2006)

*Good Pics of 09 Bianchi FrameSets on Weight Weenies Site*

Sept 17, 08

Really good Pics of the 09 Frame Sets on the Weight Weenies Site:

http://weightweenies.starbike.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=46245

I am glad to see they have 'reinforced' the fork for the 928 SL frame set. I can tell you that the 07 fork (FFV) was way to thin.

I plan to upgrade to the 09 Fork.


----------

